# Hymer b544 Classic



## martdenny

Hi all

Looking to buy my first motorhome and have seen some pics of a 2004 544 classic which looks exactly what I'm looking for. However i seem to remember reading somewhere that the Classic is a lower spec / quality vehicle. Before arranging to view and travelling some 200 miles to view I would welcome any feedback.

Many thanks

Mart


----------



## 94055

Hi
It depends what you mean by lower spec. What dealer is it so I/we can see. the 544 has a 3750kg and a 3500kg is that what you mean?
The best advise I could give to you is pay the £10 subscription and get asking as many questions as you can. The more info you have the better. 
To help we need 
Price
Dealer
Layout
your needs
your price range
And
And..........

Steve


----------



## martdenny

This is the vehicle I'm interested in, yes it is my intention to subscribe to MHF.

http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_stock_show.php?id=380


----------



## 94055

Hi Mart,
I am unable to show you links to searches as you are not subscribed, I see you intend to join. 
When you have joined do a search for Deepcar in Forums and Dealers. I have had no dealings with them myself.
Looking at the van you have shown I would say it is a 3500kg, I also believe you are unable to upgrade to a 3850. This information was given to me from a B544 owner. They have smaller wheels and a different chassis. The inside is slightly different in some areas. More classy if you know what I mean.
31,800 miles for a 2004 model is high for a motorhome. You can look at it in 2 way's. The van has been broken in and all faults should have been found. Was it a Hire Vehicle? With low mileage the van is left standing for long periods. If you ignore the habitation side, what was the van made for, low or high mileage?
They are a very nice van i think that model is winterised the same as mine.
For all information give Deepcar a ring and ask them.
Get back to me/us if we can be of anymore help.

Steve


----------



## carol

http://www.hymeruk.com/html/bclass.htm - for info on B Class
and
http://www.hymeruk.com/html/bclassicm.htm for B Classic

Now what the difference is I forget. It was actually written out in the brochure we had for our 2001 model, but when we sold that, we passed on the brochure as well....

I always forgot which was which...and I see now they are calling them CL and SL - SL being superior....why they don't just give them different names is beyond me, as it causes confusion when buying second hand...

Sorry not a lot of help

Carol

If I find the info I will post it for you


----------



## vicdicdoc

I dunno what 'lower spec' actually means . . at the risk of P**ing off those who have other makes - my opinion is that Hymer is more towards to 'higher' end not lower . .
At under 32,000 its hardly run in !
we luv ours


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Vic



> at the risk of P**ing off those who have other makes


What it means is:

at the risk of P**ing off those who have Hymer 544 Classics :lol:

Hymer B544 classic is the lower end of the B544 range compared to say a B544L or SL.

Steve


----------



## citroennut

SandJ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the risk of P**ing off those who have other makes
> 
> 
> 
> What it means is:
> 
> at the risk of P**ing off those who have Hymer 544 Classics :lol:
> 
> Hymer B544 classic is the lower end of the B544 range compared to say a B544L or SL.
> 
> Steve[/quote
> 
> so save £3k and buy my starline 680, the drive is a bit embarrassing just now  - see for sale section, and have one on a merc chassis 8)
> simon
Click to expand...


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You are saying
My 2005 B544L against your 1998 R Hymer Starline 680
Am I missing something here?

Oh yes it is a Merc

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry but!!!!!!!!!


----------



## takeaflight

The Classic has'nt underfloor storage.

However nor as the starline which is merc so rear wheel drive.

The line up for that age A Class was Classic, B Class, Starline and S Class.

Oh I can highly reccommend Edghill. http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/

Looking at the mileage for a 2004 I would think it as been a hire van, I would view but probably carry on looking.
Oh apart from being a happy customer nothing to do with edgehill, if you cant see what you wont give Lee or Paul a ring they will find it. You may not always like what they say, but sometimes the truth hurts. They are very straight.


----------

